# clearing soft/paper sludge blockage



## septicguy (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Yall

We have a housing complex we service regularly. They have recently installed low flush toilets. However good for our business, we are there two or three times a week clearing soft paper sludge blockages. Besides jetting, or using a pressure bag, how do you guys clear this type of obstruction? maybe there is a better, quicker way than we are currently handling . Thanks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

septicguy said:


> Hi Yall
> 
> We have a housing complex we service regularly. They have recently installed low flush toilets. However good for our business, we are there two or three times a week clearing soft paper sludge blockages. Besides jetting, or using a pressure bag, how do you guys clear this type of obstruction? maybe there is a better, quicker way than we are currently handling . Thanks


What are the waste pipe made of??


----------



## septicguy (Feb 12, 2015)

Opps...right...4 inch cast iron


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

septicguy said:


> Opps...right...4 inch cast iron




Have you video inspected the line ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

septicguy said:


> Opps...right...4 inch cast iron


Proven cast iron waste are bad for low flo water closets.. time to get licensed plumbers to replace with PVC....


----------



## septicguy (Feb 12, 2015)

we look at each one to make sure its not some sort of defect in the plumbing or pipe. aside from normal scaling of cast iron, nothing special. These units were built in the 70"s. These low flow toilets were installed 6 to 8 weeks ago, and since our calls have gone through the roof. before we were there maybe twice a month for a interior plumbing blockage. now its 2/3 times a week. now it is an old folks home, and they mostly tend to be high paper users. I have suggested the complex issue septic safe toilet paper, as it should break down fast.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

Old cast iron is like the bristle side of Velcro and TP is like the fuzzy side. Its going to snag every time. Add low flow toilets and it is a recipe for a back up. 

The line needs to be cleaned properly and maintained, lined or replaced as mentioned with pvc.


----------



## septicguy (Feb 12, 2015)

jrsaltz said:


> Old cast iron is like the bristle side of Velcro and TP is like the fuzzy side. Its going to snag every time. Add low flow toilets and it is a recipe for a back up.
> 
> The line needs to be cleaned properly and maintained, lined or replaced as mentioned with pvc.


Four years ago another company changed the exterior clay lateral to 6" pvc. We had clean outs on the outside of each building that would allow us to jet back into the building. However, when they replaced the lines they did away with our clean outs. pvc pipe will never clog they said...lol ....they obviously don't do service. since all the units are on slabs I tihink replacing the cast iron would be a tough sell. maybe reinstall clean outs and jet regularly


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

until the owners are willing to pay big money to replace or descale lines, this sounds like money in the bank, maybe your new best customers. there is no winning with low flow toilets and old cast.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Also ci can belly causing backups and then there is back pitching which is also common in ci

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Im loading the picote now.whats the address?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm on my way I have my milling machine with me lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

4" cutter then a Chain knocker on my Sextional...


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I also find that with old folks homes and the such, a lot of the patience are on pain meds and other types which bind them up pretty good. When they do go, it's rock hard. Now figure the 4" cast iron and the low water toilets into the equation and it may always be a problem.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love low flow toilets. Drain cleaning calls are going through the roof. Return and return, the same problem every time at the same customers.


David


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I say toilet bidets is whats needed.:thumbsup:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Can you spot line the trouble spots after you install your outside clean outs?


----------



## septicguy (Feb 12, 2015)

drs said:


> Can you spot line the trouble spots after you install your outside clean outs?



That's something I may pitch to them.....however they are not spending any extra money at the moment cause all the damage from ice dams this year, that's their priority. That's only one of the problems this place has....they have a community center with a duplex pump chamber, one of the pumps gave up the ghost three weeks ago, and they are only running on one pump. I've gave me a quote to install a new pump...but they are gonna wait.....lol wait till the one pump they have fails too..


----------

